# Japanese Maple references (links)



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I put the following list together for a friend and neighbor last night and, since the topics surrounding JM's come up here somewhat frequently, I thought some or all of the following may be of interest to some members here. Happy propagating!

*Best Japanese Maple varieties for The Sun*: https://www.newgarden.com/notes/best-japanese-maples-for-sun

Don't let the "container" in this deference's title "throw" you - it's *an awesome listing of some well known varieties with important data on each included, for comparison and selection* (attributes, drawbacks, size, care needs, etc., etc.):
https://www.gardenia.net/guide/great-japanese-maples-for-containers

*Plant Health Care Recommendations for Japanese Maple*:
https://www.bartlett.com/resources/Plant-Health-Care-Recommendations-for-Japanese-Maple.pdf

*Acer Diseases*: https://extension.psu.edu/maple-diseases

*Japanese Maple Problems* - Pests And Diseases For Japanese Maple Trees

: https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/trees/japanese-maple/japanese-maple-problems.htm

*Japanese Maple Propagation*: http://japanesemaplelovers.com/japanese-maple-diseases/

*Great article on Pseudomonas syringae - a top concern to be avoided (and how to prevent its onset)*: https://crataegus.com/2011/11/29/read-this-if-you-grow-japanese-maple/

Similar primer on *Verticullum Wilt*: https://www.mercurynews.com/2012/05/31/master-gardener-verticillium-wilt-threatens-japanese-maples/

*JM Disease Controls*: http://homeguides.sfgate.com/japanese-maple-diseases-51748.html

*More Disease Control & PREVENTION*: http://www.gardenality.com/Articles/82/Problems-and-Solutions/Diseases-and-Fungus/Disease-Control-For-Japanese-Maple-Trees/default.html

*Pest Protection*: https://www.bonsaitree.co.za/pages/bonsai-pest-protection

*Wiring* ("just in case" you ever need to (I already have even though I swore I'd never "get intoJM's to the degree I have ! ... 
https://www.bonsaitree.co.za/blogs/tree-talk/5-top-wiring-tips-for-your-bonsai-trees


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Awesome, thank you!

I have two japanese maples (so far) in my yard, a crimson queen and a red emperor. This will certainly come in handy!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Boooo. Not zone 4 hardy.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Cool topic! There are a couple varieties that are rated for Zone 9 heat, and I plan on planting one when I get around to pulling out another tree that I hate. I've got to keep mine in the shade though.


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

For future reference.


----------

